# Site Design



## PrincessTina (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Which fullfillment service would you say gives you more freedom in designing your site? I'm not really that informed when it comes to web site design. Yet, I do know I want my website to be as attractive as possible. I just notice that most site examples I've seem on spreadshirt, cafepress, and printmojo are pretty plain texted and not really that vibrant. Maybe because the merchants hadn't done much to there storefronts??? My question is what service offers you the most freedom when designing your site? 

Thanx

Martina


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

With any of the services you mentioned above, you can always design your own storefront that is not hosted by the fulfillment company.

Some of the most successful stores using those services have websites that either are fully designed and hosted outside of the fulfillment company (where the merchant just links to the fulfillment company during the checkout process) or they have established websites that are already designed with a unique layout and they integrate the products from the fulfillment company into their existing design (with the buying and checkout handled by the fulfillment company).

With a good knowledge of HTML and your own hosting company, you can put together a great design that will work with any of the fulfillment companies.

If you want to just customize the basic storefront they provide that is hosted on their servers, I would say that spreadshirt and cafepress offer the most customization "on site". 

If you want your website to be as attractive as possible, you'll probably want to design your own website (or have someone design it for you) offsite (not hosted by the fulfillment company) and use whichever fulfillment service best fits your needs.


----------



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

would you recommend starting out with Godaddy or INTUIT for web site design or pay a professional to design one for you?


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

agree with rodney , or you may try service like shopify or bigcartel that will be easy.


----------



## gr8t100 (Feb 3, 2011)

if you want professional web-design quality, then hire a professional web designer/developer. I know because I am one and there really what those websites you referred to in your original post offer are templates that hundreds of millions of other people use except for perhaps their own customized header graphic.


----------



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

what's the best route to take on a limited budget?


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

jdaniels68 said:


> what's the best route to take on a limited budget?


the must is buy hosting and domain , then set up the web using free commerce platform such as zencart, magento etc. find free themes too  nor do simple edit on header maybe 

if you want blogged style, use wordpress and install the wp commerce plugin.

PM me if need help


----------



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

what if i already have a paypal account, do i still need a shoping-cart account?


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

@jdaniels68 : shopping cart is a web system that handle the store system such as catalog, shipping, etc and the payment gateway, the payment gw will give many option the one of it is paypal payment. i think this will perfect for large store that handle many prods.

use paypal is ok for few products, because you by this have to do manually integrate the web and the paypal.


----------



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

do i also need a merchants account, along w/ paypal n shpcrt?


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

i think you dont need merchant when you sell your owned products


----------

